# calcium and constipation



## tresor155 (Sep 26, 2009)

I would like to know how to take calcium+vitD3. I am very concerned of its constipative effect. Should I add some Magnesium with it? Does it give cramps?Thank you in advance


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

tresor155 said:


> I would like to know how to take calcium+vitD3. I am very concerned of its constipative effect. Should I add some Magnesium with it? Does it give cramps?Thank you in advance


----------



## songbird (Dec 21, 2009)

Calcium carbonate is much more constipating than calcium citrate so i would advise you to take calcium citrate. I do believe that calcium carbonate is actually used to control diarrhea so if you are constipated you definitely don't want to take it.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

There are forms of Calcium and D that also contain other minerals, one of them being magnesium.The magnesium will balance out the calcium for some people as one of it's side effects is diarrhea.You will have to do the trial and error thing til you find the one and the combo that works for you.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I take magnesium and vitamin D everyday with no problem. But, if I take any sort of calcium supplement I get into trouble with constipation. I try to get all of my calcium through food. But, I love yoghurt and cheese so I'm OK. Trial and error is the key here. A combination of mag and cal and vit D may not cause you any problem.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Definitely Cal-Mag. You may also make inquiries of the manufacturer as to absorbency levels. The more that gets absorbed in the small intestine, the less passes through the colon. I am D-type but have been taking a highly absorbed Cal-Mag since the beginnings of my recovery, back in 1998, and there have been little to no additional bowel issues from that. You might look for chelated minerals, as that will increase absorbency.Mark


----------



## Lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi, I have always had a huge problem with taking calcium supplements. So I had been taking Vit D and also Magnesium powder (with powder I can adjust the dose) with the calcium. It helped but despite it being calcium citrate, I was still having problems with C. I have now found Lifestream Natural Calcium made from sea-vegetable. It does also contain zinc, magnesium, selenium, and boron (boron helps absorption). So I have to be careful because my Mag supplement also contains these minerals. I don't want to take too much. Selenium can be toxic so you have to follow dosage instructions properly.This calcium is supposedly more absorbable due to its porous structure. I have had no problems with it. I am taking only half a tsp per day of the powder (it also comes in tablet form). The recommended dose is half to one tsp per day.LeeAustralia


----------

